# Somewhere to camp in Stuttgart



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

:?: Does anyone know of a good campsite in Stuttgart please. Close to the city? for end of September.

Thanks Harry


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Harry,

Do you have a sat nav, if so have a google at "Archies Campsites"


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Steve & Elaine but I do not have Sat Nav or GPS just a Sat Nag or GPC (Gets Pretty Close) :wink: but there must be somewhere there in Stuttgart to stay for a night or two :!:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have just googled and got THESE results

Or have a look at the database:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

A few years ago we stayed in Stuttgart we could only find one site in the city and all the rest were outside, It was called "camping Ground Stuttgart, It was At the side of the river and fairly close to the city from what I remember, I know they had a website as I found it on the web.

Here you are found it right away :- http://www.campingplatz-stuttgart.de/Englisch/index.html

:lol:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We stayed a week or so a couple of winters ago at Campingplatz
Stuttgart. It was a decent enough site with a tram line 2 mins away for trams into the city. The site is right next to the football ground and
5 mins walk from the Mercedes Benz museum.

www.campingplatz-stuttgart.de


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey  what a wonderful crowd you are, I fell on my feet when I found this site and I would like to thank you all. I have had a look at google and it looks like Camping platz Stuttgart is the only one actually in the city. So Les, BillyM, Steve & Elaine thanks again and if you are near St Michaels Mount anytime shout Harry and me and Johnny Walker will be there. :x 
Harry


----------

